# What would you make for breakfast if time wasn't an issue?



## NotActuallyaHero

If I had infinite time in the mornings I would almost certainly make a huge breakfast every morning. I'm going to be making it a commitment to myself that one day a week I'm going to make an elaborate breakfast. It's something I really miss from my younger years when time was a non-issue.

So if you were to simply set aside "as long as it's going to take" for breakfast, what would you prepare?


----------



## vitauta

great idea for a thread, rob!  matter of fact, i have no morning time constraints.  first i'm thinking of breakfast in this way, though.  not elaborate, but a special breakfast treat for me might be spanakopita, or chimichangas, or crab cakes. i need more time to consider this question though--gonna leave it right here for now....


----------



## NotActuallyaHero

For the first week I'm making up a nice big omelette loaded up with fresh garden picked veggies, along with some homemade oven baked potatoes (as a substitute for "homefries.")

But the thing is, I certainly want to get a bit more creative with it. When I was younger I did a lot of breakfast sandwich type things - you know, like english muffins with some egg and bacon on top. It's great stuff, but I mean, if I'm going to do this for a while I better really do it right.

I'm actually considering making some fresh pasta and loading it with scrambled egg. Scrambled egg ravioli is a thing, right?


----------



## vitauta

NotActuallyaHero said:


> For the first week I'm making up a nice big omelette loaded up with fresh garden picked veggies, along with some homemade oven baked potatoes (as a substitute for "homefries.")
> 
> But the thing is, I certainly want to get a bit more creative with it. When I was younger I did a lot of breakfast sandwich type things - you know, like english muffins with some egg and bacon on top. It's great stuff, but I mean, if I'm going to do this for a while I better really do it right.
> 
> I'm actually considering making some fresh pasta and loading it with scrambled egg. Scrambled egg ravioli is a thing, right?



fresh pasta, yesss!! now you're really getting this breakfast thing rocking and rolling, rob!  apple fritters popped into my head just now, but i have never made them before....


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Well, I'm Italian, but if time wasn't a issue I would prepare and devour a generous full english breakfast... mmmhhhhhhhh it taste goooood!!!!
And I miss it. Cant get the right sausages here in Italy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm with Luca!

I enjoy a full country breakfast prepared using seasonal ingredients,  with meat, fruits, vegetables, fresh baked goods,etc.

In my case it is not about the time.  I simply do not keep many of the things on hand anymore.


----------



## pacanis

I usually do make myself a big breakfast every week. Typically on Sunday. With smaller breakfasts throughout the week.
I'm not sure if this breakfast would take any more time, as I've never made either dish before, but if I was to go all out on a breakfast it would be buffet style. And that would include Eggs Benedict and Lobster Newburg. I remember having these two items at a breakfast buffet years ago and I was in heaven. I would also cook a couple of plump sausages.


----------



## vitauta

oooh, bacon, ham and onion filled pirogies--and i would eat eight or ten of them on the spot!  then, i would rest for a little while--forty minutes or so, and eat two or three more!


----------



## letscook

when i had kids in school (all grown up now) The night before I would have the eggs all scrambled in a dish in the fridge, or french toast mixture all made up.  Bacon and sauage were partially cooked and then finished in the am. Worked like a charm.  But the most requested was cereal, bagel w/cream cheese, I always had homemade muffin assortments. Instant flavored oatmeal was always on the menu selection

On the weekend I would make a weeks worth of assorted muffins, corn, bluberry,choc chip, carrot, apple and oatmeal. then freeze them, take out night beore a small selection. The daughter would want one for her lunch and take a frozen one to keep her lunch cool while it thawed.
 I also would make pancake & waffle on the weekend and make alot of extras, then put a serving size in ziploc bags then if pancakes or waffles were wanted in the am , just microwave for a few seconds and hot cakes were served.  

Now my breakfast is a container of yogurt or a bagel. 
weekends breakfst is at a resturant.


----------



## TheArmadillo

Full english - bacon, sausages, eggs (poached for preference), whole tinned tomatoes (baked beans for dh), fried mushrooms, leftover potatoes thinly sliced fried up - or even better leftover baked potatoes thickly sliced and fried (used to go to a cafe that did this and they were fantastic), white toast/butter/blackcurrant jam, tea and orange juice.

Or boil in the bag kippers with thick sliced white bread and loads of butter (I rarely eat cos it makes the house stink and no one else eats them).


----------



## Andy M.

Time isn't an issue but weight and continued health are.  

However, things like chicken fried steak, hash browns and eggs come to mind.

Belgian waffles with fresh fruits and whipped cream

Sausages, bacon and toast. 

Omelets with veggies and cheese

etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea

vitauta said:


> oooh, bacon, ham and onion filled pirogies--and i would eat eight or ten of them on the spot!  then, i would rest for a little while--forty minutes or so, and eat two or three more!




Twice a year, the day after Christmas and the day after Easter, that is my breakfast with leftover smoked kielbasa, eggs and onion rye toast.


----------



## buckytom

i'd make a full irish breakfast.

eggs over easy, thick sliced back bacon, black and white puddings, home fries, boxty, brown bread and irish butter, an herb topped baked tomato, and barry's tea.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> Time isn't an issue but weight and continued health are.


My sediments, too.

I work from home two or three days a week, so time isn't really an issue for me most days. I try to eat a good breakfast every morning, simply because it keeps me from snacking non-stop throughout the rest of the day.

I like food that sticks to your ribs. Typical breakfasts for me include omelets stuffed with fresh veggies, or homemade granola with seasonal berries and a dollop of yogurt. Often it might even be something non-traditional like Indian Dal, or cooked spelt tossed with honey, dried cranberries, and walnuts.


----------



## NotActuallyaHero

I'm going to make some homemade granola cereal, actually. That's a fantastic idea. I love cereal but can't quite handle how insanely processed even the healthiest versions often are.


----------



## justplainbill

Paczki


----------



## letscook

duh -- did not read proper- "time wasn't an issue!!! "
homemade cornbeef hash and over easy eggs.
biscuits and sauage gravy
crepes


----------



## vitauta

letscook said:


> duh -- did not read proper- "time wasn't an issue!!! "
> homemade cornbeef hash and over easy eggs.
> biscuits and sauage gravy
> crepes




now you're talkin' to me, lc!  but you really had me going already with all those different flavored homemade muffins of yours.  i wanted three of every kind...


----------



## NotActuallyaHero

"Breakfast burritos" loaded with a nice (somehwat over-)marinated steak, eggs, and a bit of bacon just for the heck of it. Sort of a fat guy breakfast, I guess. But absolutely fantastic.


----------



## letscook

vitauta,  yea Im a muffin maniac,  I still make alot of them and freeze for the grandkids, but they also love to come over and bake them.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dozens of variations of pancakes (apple cinnamon, banana oat, molasses and bran, blueberry, buckwheat, whole wheat, mixed berry, "Almond Joy" with coconut, almonds and chocolate chunks, butterscotch chip, and on and on...).

Belgian waffles

Crepes

Stealcut oats with maple and butter

A variety of different types of omelets (philly steak and cheese; pizza; sausage, hashbrowns and onion topped with sausage gravy; ham, cheese and veggies; veggie and cheese; "Mexican" with peppers, tomatoes, onions; mushroom swiss burger; triple meat with bacon, sausage, ham, onions, hashbrowns and cheese; spinach, mushroom, tomato and feta with a little fresh basil; lots of others)

Steak, eggs over easy and fried potatoes or fried sweet potatoes

Fillings baked into biscuits or wrapped in bread dough and baked (shrimp and asparagus; egg, cheese and meat; steak and rutabagas; lots of the same stuff I'd put in an omelet)

French toast and meat

Fruit salads (lots of variations)

Yogurt smoothies

home made granola

biscuits and gravey

fritatas using a lot of the same stuff I'd use for an omelet

quiches

home made cinnamon rolls

home made doughnuts

lots of other stuff


----------



## ChefAli3

All the time in the world? 

Challah French Toast w/ powdered sugar and maple syrup
Homemade pan fried potatoes
Bacon
Fresh Fruit
OJ
A bed to take a nap in after! lol


----------



## Dee Jsaan

*Re:*

I have something I make called a Breakfast Casserole that is a hit with everyone who
tries it.   My surplus time isn't always predictable so I can make this ahead for a Sunday Breakfast or cut it up and put it in plastic zip locks for later use.

Here is a basic recipe I started with.  You can dress it up to suit your own taste.

http://media.mlive.com/dining-great-lakes-bay/photo/teaparty1mrjpg-ce59dec3c9f65c4c.jpg

I can make grits, fry eggs, and have sausage or bacon to go with this.  Often some
peppered gravy and  fried apples with biscuits too.


----------



## 4meandthem

If calories weren't an issue I would make eggs benedict all the time. I love it.
I would serve with some crenshaw melon and some hawaiian papaya washed down with a bottle of good champagne and some Kona coffee.


----------



## Dee Jsaan

*Re:*

Well,  lets see if I get my Breakfast Casserole linked in correctly this time. 

Amish Breakfast Casserole Recipe - Allrecipes.com

When I serve this to friends or family,   it takes them far less time to eat it than it takes me to make it.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Eggs Benedict
pancakes or waffles with fresh berries and real whipped cream
steak and a couple of fried eggs with homefries


----------



## CWS4322

4meandthem said:


> If calories weren't an issue I would make eggs benedict all the time. I love it.
> I would serve with some crenshaw melon and some hawaiian papaya washed down with a bottle of good champagne and some Kona coffee.


 
I'm with you on the eggs benedict--but my issue is all the pans it takes to make them! 

I eat a "first meal" (may be my only meal) every day. I almost always eat 2 eggs (why not, I have hens!). I like as sides one of the following: grits, cream of wheat, wild rice, oatmeal. I almost always drink a glass (equals 12 oz) of beet, orange, or grapefruit juice, freshly juiced/squeezed. I don't eat bread very often. 

My "quicky" version of eggs benedict is to poach 2 eggs, steam a couple of cups of kale and put a thin slice of swiss cheese on top of the eggs (which I put on top of the kale). I skip the bread component and meat (bacon/sausage) component.


----------



## babetoo

i make a mock eggs Benedick. half english muffin, one slice canadian bacon, a soft cooked egg. everything covered with creamed spinach (frozen) then sprinkle with cheese of choice. the spinach is hot enough to heat ever thing. or can pop in micro. for 15 seconds.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

have to go back into my childhood (and somehow get back my childhood body to eat this much food)

I'd be sleeping over at my Grandma and Grandpa's house. I'd awaken and head downstairs, after getting dressed. My Grandma would serve me either a bowl of Honey Smacks, or bread and milk with sugar. Sometimes there would be either a grapefruit half, or a big slice of ripe cantaloupe. Following this, My grandpa would make two poached eggs, with toast. The eggs were poached in a poaching pan, with butter spread into the cups before the eggs were dropped in. The eggs were always served with a runny yolk. The final part of this amazing meal would be either pancakes with syrup and sausage, or freshly made waffles, again with syrup and sausage.

If I could still eat that much, and weigh less than 100 lbs. like I did back then, that's what I'd be making for myself, and my family.

Though, I have to say, I'd change the pancake recipe from Aunt Jemima's, to G.W.'s' World Famous Pancakes.

But then again, it's really hard to beat home made belgian, yeast-risen waffles, with fresh fruit and whipped cream. And then there are those Dutch Babies that I love so much. And I've become very fond of coddled eggs, made in salted water, and served atop buttered toast, with a side of 3 perfectly cooked bacon slices, or breakfast sausage, or fried corned beef hash.

Oh, and have I told you about my friut-stuffed french toast?

And omelets, quiche, crepe's, breakfast pizza, etc., etc., etc.

Ok, I admit it. There are just too many weapons in my cullinary arsenal to be able to pin down what I'd make for breakfast, if time wasn't a factor.  I mean, when's the last time you had a blueberry burrito?  What!  You've never had a blueberry burrito?  Well you just don't know what you're missing.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## FluffyAngel

Porridge with butter, brown sugar & REAL maple syrup for starters. Next would be Johnsonville Cheddar Turkey sausages grilled or baked, caramelized onions,  eggs cooked to individual choice (I short order cook the eggs how each person wants them if time permits as I consider egg preparation as personal as underwear), turn over bread (not like sweet fruit turnovers, more like a cross between biscuits & flapjacks - not sweet at all - Paula Deen calls them ho cakes), nice crisp hashbrowns, perhaps some homemade white gravy, & don't forget the cantaloupe slices. This being said, I wouldn't attempt this unless I was less than 30 years old or currently on lipitor or some other statin drug to somewhat protect those arteries,LOL.


----------



## vitauta

...yeah, and paula deen has diabetes now....


----------



## Aunt Bea

vitauta said:


> ...yeah, and paula deen has diabetes now....



I have it too and I did not get it from a ho cake!


----------



## FluffyAngel

I grew up eating it - yes VERY unhealthy eating what we called turnover bread, I agree. My grandmother made them so good though. Hot off the skillet just like pancakes.  She used part oil and part butter and they would have those crispy edges with a slight buttery taste, oh my, the memories. Good with butter and jelly or gravy or side bread, or just plain to snack on. I rarely indulge in such now. It's fun to fantasize about though, & share with those who might be interested.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> ...yeah, and paula deen has diabetes now....


 
The reason she decided to make it known now is because she has become the spokesperson for a Drug Company that sells pills for Type 2 for diabetics.


----------



## Addie

When my kids were in grammer school, cereal was usually the breakfast of the day. If I felt like it, and got up early enough, I would make scrambled (strangled eggs according to my kids) for everyone. They also had toast with them. One kids was in charge of the four slice toaster and another one the butter. 

On Sunday mornings, before heading out to church, I made a big breakfast for all. Eggs of their choice, and bacon done in the oven. There was also home fries along with toast. Of course there was always one that wanted poached eggs. Then you would hear a chorus of poached eggs. It never failed. So I already had the pan of water simmering. I also tried to have juice in the house. Usually tomato. Today, they all still try to have a full breakfast. They never got into the habit of just a cup of coffee and run out the door. It is just a matter of setting the alarm a little bit earier.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Third shifter here. It's 8:12 P.M. and I'm now thinking if I had time I'd like to do some grilled fruit kabobs and a grilled peanut butter and banana sandwich on banana nut loaf. And maybe some sausage or Bacon - yeah, I'm starvin'. Not thinking with my brain, but with my stomach.


----------



## Aunt Bea

FluffyAngel said:


> Third shifter here. It's 8:12 P.M. and I'm now thinking if I had time I'd like to do some grilled fruit kabobs and a grilled peanut butter and banana sandwich on banana nut loaf. And maybe some sausage or Bacon - yeah, I'm starvin'. Not thinking with my brain, but with my stomach.



I like to put the bacon in the peanut butter and banana sandwich.  Then listen to old Elvis tunes while I eat it.  I have never had it on banana nut loaf though, sounds good!


----------



## DebLynn

If time and calories were no issue, 

I'd have a spiral ham in the oven, Potato pancakes with sour cream and Belgian waffles with peaches and whip. Lots of black coffee and o.j.

On day 2, I'd have a recipe I saw on the Great Chef's tv series years ago, Brie stuffed French toast with banana walnut maple syrup, and more spiral ham.


----------



## Siegal

If time or calories did not count:

Potatoes cooked in duck fat
Fried eggs with runny yolks and buttered toast. 
Or homemade sticky buns- made them once soooo awesome but take 3 hours to rise


----------

